# [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro



## doubt (28. Januar 2019)

*[Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hey, ich habe mich mal bei Alternate durchgeklickt und bin zu folgendem Schluss gekommen:

Prozessor:  Ryzen 5 2600X / Brocken 3 CPU-Kühler
Mainboard: B450M S2H  
Arbeitsspeicher: DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit
Grafikkarte: Radeon RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC 
Tower-Gehäuse: Level 20 MT ARGB 
Solid State Drive: Force LE200 240 GB
PC-Netzteil:  Pure Power 11 500W
Gehäuselüfter: Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM

Ich komme da auf knappe 1000 Euro, da ich es von denen zusammenbauen lasse. Habe leider null Ahnung vom Einbau und für den Preis ist es mir nicht Wert da selber vielleicht etwas kaputt zu machen, dann würde ich mir in den Arsch beißen..  ^^

Kann man das so stehen lassen, gibt es Etwas was man verbessern kann? 
Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar, ich bin ein totaler Neuling in der Materie! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FlorianKl (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hey  doubt,

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Wir haben hier in der Kaufberatung einen Fragebogen. Ohne weitere Informationen können wir die Zusammenstellung nämlich nicht beurteilen. Am besten beantwortest du den einmal möglichst detailliert, dann können wir gezielt helfen 

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Zum Eigenbau kann ich dich nur ermutigen, das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Viel falsch machen kann man auch gar nicht. Wenn du da aber gar nicht ran willst kriegen wir das auch als Komplett-PC hin. Es spart jedoch eine Menge Geld und im Optimalfall macht es auch noch Spaß 

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## doubt (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hey erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Habe mir jetzt etliche Videos angeschaut und bin zum Entschluss gekommen dass ich doch selber einbauen will! ^^ Habe mir da von Möchtegern- Spezialisten wohl was einreden lassen haha.

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

800-900, 1000€ ist Schmerzgrenze 

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Jetzt ja 

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Netzteil vielleicht kenne die Daten aber 
nicht aus dem Kopf.. liege im Bett kann ich dann aber später editieren SSD 
ist auch 'neu', im Edit später mehr

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

60hz Auflösung 1920x1080 wenn ich 
mich nicht irre.. Modell sonst später

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Gaming, Recording, Schneiden/Rendern von 
Videos 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

Ist eigentlich halb so wichtig, 2TB SSD vorhanden 


8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Nein

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Moderate Lautstärke
LAN vorhanden
Laufwerk wäre super

Liebe Grüße


----------



## doubt (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

So ich mach mal neuen Beitrag: 

Netzteil Modell Nummer ist BQT L7-530W

HDD* : Seagate BarraCuda ST2000DM006

Die beiden sind das Einzige was man aus dem PC mitnehmen könnte!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FlorianKl (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Sehr gut  Hier im Forum ist auch eine Anleitung in Textform:
[How-To] PC selbst zusammenbauen
..und wenn alle Stricke reißen, oder du generell kein Problem damit hast gibt es auch die (nicht beißenden) Vor-Ort-Helfer:
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen
Und wir helfen dir über's Forum natürlich auch, so gut wir können.

Neben deiner 2TB HDD muss auf jeden Fall noch eine schnelle SSD in den Rechner. Das Netzteil muss neu.

Mit welchem Programm schneidest und renderst du? Und kannst du vielleicht ein paar Beispiele von Spielen, die du spielst geben?


----------



## doubt (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Super danke! 
Alles klar, ich schneide und rendere mit Sony Vegas, spiele momentan nur Fortnite, Pubg CSGO.  Also jetzt keine typischen High End Games, ist ja auch nicht möglich mit meinem Setup^^


----------



## FlorianKl (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Alles klar!

In dem Fall schlage ich mal das hier vor:

1 Crucial P1 SSD 500GB, M.2 (CT500P1SSD8)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB)
1 Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 580 8GD5, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP, lite retail (11265-05-20G)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk (7C02-002R)
1 LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
0 Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140) (falls der Rechner ganz leise sein soll)
1 Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH Edition, schallgedämmt
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 (BN292)
~890€

Beim Ryzen 2700X ist ein brauchbarer Kühler dabei, unhörbar ist er aber nicht. Wenn du dich entscheidest es mit dem boxed Kühler zu versuchen kannst du den Brocken 3 erst mal weglassen, dann bist du auch unter 900€.
Gefällt das Gehäuse? Oder möchtest du etwas mit Fenster haben, oder generell etwas "auffälligeres"?

Edit
Die Alternative ist bei der CPU beim 6-Kerner zu bleiben, und dafür eine RTX 2060 o.Ä. als Grafikkarte zu holen. Ich finde aber, dass bei deinen Anforderungen mit dem Videoediting der 2700X eine gute Wahl ist, dann musst du dir auch keine Gedanken mehr um's Aufrüsten der CPU machen. Und für Full HD passt die RX 580.


----------



## doubt (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hey, das sieht schonmal super aus!!

Was heißt das es erstmal mit dem boxed Kühler zu versuchen? ^^ Also wenn die Option da ist dass ich nicht noch extra einen Kühler brauche dann nehm ich das so an!

Fenster wäre schon echt sexy aber bevor das Budgetmäßig den Rahmen sprengt.. Leistung > Aussehen 

EDIT: Wäre es möglich das Netzteil und Gehäuse aus Mindfactory zu suchen? Finde die beiden dort nicht, den Rest schon..


----------



## FlorianKl (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Es erst mit dem boxed versuchen heißt für den Anfang den mitgelieferten Kühler zu nehmen, und schauen, ob er dir leise genug ist. Der boxed vom 2700X ist wirklich nicht schlecht, also mach das ruhig so 

Es gibt genug Optionen mit Sichtfenster, ich wusste nur nicht, ob du eins willst:
be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Glasfenster ab €'*'77,61 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon AI7000 Glass schwarz ab €'*'79,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (gibt's auch in anderen Farben)

Wenn du auf das DVD-Laufwerk verzichtest, oder das extern per USB-Laufwerk löst, gibt es noch mehr Optionen:
Phanteks Eclipse P300 schwarz, Glasfenster (PH-EC300PTG_BK) ab €'*'57,02 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (gibt es auch in anderen Farbkombis)
Sharkoon Pure Steel Black ab €'*'57,58 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (gibt's auch in weiß)

Das Netzteil ist eigentlich immer bei MF da, warte einfach mal ab. In ein paar Stunden oder spätestens morgen gibt's das wieder.

Edit
Das ist auch da, nur gerade sehr teuer:
400 Watt be quiet! PURE POWER 11 400W - Netzteile ab 400W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks (sollte eigentlich unter 50€ kosten)
Die CM-Version (abnehmbare Kabelstränge) für 55€ hat gerade einen normalen Preis: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/400-Watt-be-quiet--PURE-POWER-11-400W-CM_1281219.html


----------



## facehugger (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*



doubt schrieb:


> Hey, das sieht schonmal super aus!!Was heißt das es erstmal mit dem boxed Kühler zu versuchen? ^^ Also wenn die Option da ist dass ich nicht noch extra einen Kühler brauche dann nehm ich das so an!


Der Boxed geht so mit der Lautstärke, beim Brocken 3 hörst du die Flöhe husten, der ist auch bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl sehr leise

Netzteil:

500 Watt be quiet! PURE POWER 11 500W - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Case (Vorschlag):

Fractal Design Define C TG gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de

zur Lieferbarkeit, die ändert sich dort teilweise stündlich... Sonst, der Flori hat dir schon ne top Konfig hingestellt

Gruß


----------



## doubt (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ich bedanke mich bei euch beiden recht herzlich, habt mir sehr geholfen! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Waerter542 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hallo doubt,

Hier ist eine Kaufberatung für nur ca. 800 euro.

Counter Strike (CS:GO): 240fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Overwatch: 130fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Fortnite Battle Royale: 80fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Playerunknowns Battlegrounds (PUBG): 80fps FullHD und hohe Einstellungen

Grand Theft Auto 5 (GTA5): 85fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen

Prozessor: AMD YD2600BBAFBOX Prozessor RYZEN5 2600 Socket AM4
Mainboard: MSI B450M Gaming Plus, Sockel AM4, DDR4, HDMI, DVI-D
Grafikkarte: XFX RX-590P8DFD6 Grafikkarte Radeon RX 590 8 GB GDDR5
RAM: G.Skill AEGIS F4-3000C16D-16GISB Memory 16GB DDR4
SSD: Crucial MX500 CT500MX500SSD1Z 500 GB Internes SSD
Festplatte: =https://amzn.to/2HpUyFM1TB Toshiba Performance 
Netzteil: =https://amzn.to/2RIx0Ra500W Bequiet Pure Power 11 
Gehäuse: =https://amzn.to/2S3AL2QSharkoon V1000 / S1000 (Window) 
Monitor: =https://amzn.to/2DEidhvSamsung S24F356F Monitor, 59,8 cm (23,5 Zoll)

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## Lordac (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

@ Waerter542,

warum empfiehlst du denn schon wieder den Ryzen 5 2600 wenn nicht übertaktet werden soll?

Eine Magnetfestplatte und ein Monitor ist vorhanden, die RX590 ist aus P/L-Sicht zu teuer.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

So dann mal das Schlusswort von mir:

Es wird jetzt diese Konfiguration

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Falls jemand noch Einwände hat, bitte her damit ( und begründet  )

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Die 400W Version vom Netzteil würde auch reichen und hat bei MF mittlerweile wieder einen normalen Preis.


----------



## Lordac (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Servus,

die Crucial P1 könnte man gegen eine MX500 tauschen, da NVMe im Spiele-Alltag leider kaum einen Vorteil bringt *klick*.

Wenn du trotzdem eine willst ist das natürlich in Ordnung, bei einer M.2 würde ich im Allgemeinen aber mind. 1TB nehmen weil die Steckplätze auf dem Mainboard begrenzt sind.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Die günstige NVMe ist wegen dem Videoschnitt drin. 1TB ist aber eine gute Idee:
Crucial P1 SSD 1TB ab €' '136,02 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Sind nur ein paar € Aufpreis zur MX500.


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Okay danke schonmal! 
Was heißt wegen dem Videoschnitt? Sind die NVMe gut für schneiden etc? Kenne mich da nicht aus.. 

Bin jetzt verwirrt ob SSD oder NVMe  
Werde dann denke ich mal die M.2 mit 1 TB nehmen wenn ich das so richtig interpretieren konnte. 
Mag mir auch einer sagen warum jetzt 1TB? Oder ist das nur personal preference

Edit: Also wegen begrenzten Steckplätzen danke^^


----------



## markus1612 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*



doubt schrieb:


> Okay danke schonmal!
> Was heißt wegen dem Videoschnitt? Sind die NVMe gut für schneiden etc? Kenne mich da nicht aus..
> 
> Bin jetzt verwirrt ob SSD oder NVMe
> ...



Wenn viele Daten von der Platte in den RAM müssen, wie es bei Videoschnitt häufig der Fall ist, da das Quellmaterial ziemlich schnell groß wird, bringt eine PCIe SSD durch die höhere Bandbreite Vorteile.
NVMe ist nur das Protokoll, eine SSD ist es immer noch. Nur ist die halt nicht per SATA 6Gb/s angebunden, sondern per PCIe.

SSDs sind aktuell wirklich günstig, daher ist 1TB schon zu empfehlen.


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Man merkt ich hab keine Ahnung 

Dennoch Alles verstanden- danke!


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ganz genau, das hat Markus gut erklärt 

Wird nur gespielt empfehlen wir aufgrund des Preises reguläre SATA-SSDs wie die MX500:
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) ab €'*'120,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial MX500 1TB, M.2 ab €'*'122,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Du siehst, die gibt es in 2,5" und als M.2, beide sind gleich schnell.

NVMe ist ein neues Protokoll, das die M.2 Schnittstelle ausnutzen kann. Schau dir mal die Datenraten von der MX500 und der P1 an. Du siehst, dass die P1 eine 3-4x so hohe Bandbreite hat.
Beim regulären Spielen hast du von der höheren Bandbreite aber keinen Nutzen. Spiele (und auch Windows) starten nicht merklich schneller, da limitieren andere Faktoren. Wie Markus geschrieben hat ist Videoschnitt der Präzedenzfall für NVMe-SSDs, da hier aufgrund des großen Rohmaterials, das geladen werden muss, die Bandbreite eine NVMe-SSD genutzt werden kann.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Die 20€ Aufpreis von der MX500 zur P1 sorgen dafür, dass das Schneiden etwas flüssiger geht


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Habe nochmal eine Frage, auf YouTube und Foren mehrere Videos/Beiträge bezüglich Ryzen 2700x und RX 580 als Setup was teils negativ betitelt wurde. Ganz oft als Bottleneck bezeichnet und dass ich Frame-Einbrüche bekommen werde weil die GPU im Vergleich zur CPU  nicht so stark ist - ist da was dran?

Edit: Da haben wir fast zeitgleich nochmal geantwortet haha  

Super Erklärung, vorallem der Schlusssatz dann nochmal für den Laien, danke


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Da spielen mehrere Faktoren rein.

Als erstes ist die Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate des Bildschirms wichtig. Erhöhst du die Auflösung steigert das *nur* die Last der Grafikkarte. Der CPU ist die Auflösung egal. 1080p ist noch moderat, die meisten Spiele laufen da mit einer RX 580 in hohen Einstellungen gut drauf. Und wenn dein Bildschirm nur 60 Hz hat ist es dir egal, ob du 100 oder 200 FPS hast.
Dann kommt die Art der Spiele, die du spielst. Moderne AAA-Titel sind i.A. anspruchsvoller als eSport Titel wie League of Legends oder Counter Strike, vor allem bei der Grafiklast. Die RX 580 schafft aber auch moderne Blockbusterspiele in 1080p. In 4K wäre sie da z.B. nicht mehr geeignet.

Allgemein stimmt es, was du sagst. Bei meiner Konfiguration ist die CPU im Vergleich zur GPU stärker, als es im Durchschnitt bei Spielerechnern der Fall ist. Die Alternative ist es einen Ryzen 2600(X), also den 6-Kerner, zu nehmen und dafür eine stärkere Grafikkarte wie die RTX 2060 oder Vega 56. Das habe ich aber aus drei Gründen anders konfiguriert.
Erstens helfen die zwei zusätzlichen Kerne beim Rendern. Zweitens ist eine RX 580 für Full HD ausreichend. Drittens musst du dir so keinen Kopf ums Aufrüsten der CPU machen. Denn: Für die aktuellen Mainboards von AMD kommen noch neue CPUs. Nimmst du den 2600(X) kann man also argumentieren, dass ein teures Mainboard mit sehr guter Spannungsversorgung (150€+) eine gute Wahl ist, damit du in Zukunft ohne Probleme noch auf einen neuen 8- oder 12-Kerner aufrüsten kannst. Mit 8 Kernen schätze ich die Chancen, dass du erstmal Ruhe hast etwas besser ein. Deswegen reicht da ein MSI Tomahawk als Board, auf dem der 2700X gut laufen wird. Man könnte auch den 2600(X) mit einem günstigen Board für optimale Preisleistung nehmen, und verzichtet auf die Möglichkeit später aufzurüsten. Mit dem 2700X wird dir diese Entscheidung aber abgenommen.

Das heißt nicht, dass das objektiv die beste Konfiguration ist. Ich denke manche hier im Forum würden den 6-Kerner mit der stärkeren Grafikkarte bevorzugen. Ich finde aber, dass das System so besser auf deine Anforderungen zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Alles klar, ich muss aber dennoch einmal extra betonen dass mir Gaming an erster Stelle steht. Schneiden/Rendern ist prozentual 10-15% also wäre es mir in der Hinsicht nicht all zu wichtig darauf einzugehen. Mich nervt es auch dass ich so wenig Ahnung habe, aber ich sage mal so:

- Ich möchte gamen, dabei aufnehmen und vielleicht streamen

- Das Schneiden und Rendern ist wie gesagt nicht im Vordergrund, ich komme mit meinem jetzigen System ganz gut klar ( Radeon HD 7850 2GB und ein Intel Dual Core ^^ ) deshalb ist jegliche Steigerung schon ein Traum

- Aufrüsten würde ich zukunftsnah auch nicht

Würdest du dennoch das System wenn es mir wirklich nur zu ca 90% ums Gaming geht so empfehlen? Bin am überlegen mir auch einen neuen Monitor ( 144hz ) zu holen weil mein alter ziemlich .. alt ist. Habe keine Lust auf Framedrops etc weil die CPU runtertaktet weil sie nichts zutun hat oder wie auch immer es da zu den Drops ( Bottleneck) kommen kann! Habe auf einer Seite einen Bottleneck Check gemacht und der ist bei 100%, hat mir stärkere GPUs empfohlen..


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Wenn das so ist passt der 2600X mit einer 2060 vielleicht besser. Was für Spiele spielst du denn so?


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Fortnite /Csgo/PubG sind so die Hauptspiele


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Da ist es wirklich eine schwere Entscheidung, mich würden mal andere Meinungen aus dem Forum interessieren. Ich denke du machst mit beiden Konfigurationen nichts falsch. Der 2700X mit RX 580 wird etwas günstiger sein, als der 2600X mit einer RTX 2060/Vega 56.


----------



## doubt (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Bestellt wird erst morgen oder übermorgen, also haben wir noch etwas Zeit! 

Gerne noch paar andere Meinungen, würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## markus1612 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*



doubt schrieb:


> Habe nochmal eine Frage, auf YouTube und Foren mehrere Videos/Beiträge bezüglich Ryzen 2700x und RX 580 als Setup was teils negativ betitelt wurde. Ganz oft als Bottleneck bezeichnet und dass ich Frame-Einbrüche bekommen werde weil die GPU im Vergleich zur CPU  nicht so stark ist - ist da was dran?
> 
> Edit: Da haben wir fast zeitgleich nochmal geantwortet haha
> 
> Super Erklärung, vorallem der Schlusssatz dann nochmal für den Laien, danke


Ich würde da schon fast Blödsinn dazu sagen.
Es ist nämlich so, dass man immer irgendwie limitiert ist, denn ansonsten hätte man ja unendlich viele FPS.
Die großen Dinge, die es da gibt, sind CPU, GPU, RAM, Vram und Festplatte.
Die letzten 3 mal außen vor gelassen, sind CPU und GPU die Komponenten, die die größte Rolle spielen (RAM und Vram kann man nur zu wenig haben, mit ner SSD fällt die Festplatte als limitierender Faktor meistens eh komplett raus), da sie die FPS auf den Bildschirm zaubern.

Man läuft also entweder ins CPU- oder ins GPU-Limit beim Spielen.
Das wichtige dabei ist, dass das GPU-Limit einem CPU-Limit vorzuziehen ist, weil sich eine zu schwache CPU in den min. FPS niederschlägt und für äußerst lästige Mikroruckler sorgt.
Limitiert die GPU, hat man entweder zu wenig oder genug FPS.


----------



## Lordac (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Servus,





doubt schrieb:


> Mag mir auch einer sagen warum jetzt 1TB?


zum einen ist eine größere SSD meist (nicht immer!) im Preis pro GB besser/günstiger, zum anderen hat jedes Mainboard eine begrenzte Anzahl an M.2-Steckplätzen. 
Du kannst diese Art von Speichermedium also nicht beliebig erweitern, ausser du tauscht eine kleine, gegen eine größere M.2 aus.

Dazu kommt das Programme/Spiele immer größer werden, deshalb würde ich mind. 1TB nehmen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## doubt (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde da schon fast Blödsinn dazu sagen.
> Es ist nämlich so, dass man immer irgendwie limitiert ist, denn ansonsten hätte man ja unendlich viele FPS.
> Die großen Dinge, die es da gibt, sind CPU, GPU, RAM, Vram und Festplatte.
> Die letzten 3 mal außen vor gelassen, sind CPU und GPU die Komponenten, die die größte Rolle spielen (RAM und Vram kann man nur zu wenig haben, mit ner SSD fällt die Festplatte als limitierender Faktor meistens eh komplett raus), da sie die FPS auf den Bildschirm zaubern.
> ...



Also ist es Blödsinn dass wenn meine Grafikkarte schwächer also in dem Fall die Rx580 mit 2700x Prozessor ich Mikroruckler bekomme da der Prozessor nichts zutun hat und runtertaktet und dadurch dann kleine Ruckler entstehen ( Glaube das so gelesen zu haben ) ?

@Lordac Aaaaah danke!


----------



## FlorianKl (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Das wird nicht passieren, nein. Die RX 580 hält den 2700X in 1080p auch gut auf Trab  Und wie Markus geschrieben hat ist ein GPU-Limit das, was man beim Spielen eigentlich möchte.

Ich bin aber trotzdem noch am Überlegen, ob ein 2600X mit RTX 2060 nicht sinniger ist. Das ist echt eine schwierige Entscheidung, weil du in 1080p spielst, ab und zu schneidest und die Spiele nicht sehr GPU-hungrig sind. Mit dem 2600X + RTX 2060 liegst du auch bei über 1000€. Der 2700X mit RX 580 ist etwa 50€ günstiger.

Edit
Sagen wir mal so: Wenn du dich damit anfreunden kannst in 3 Jahren oder so die GPU zu tauschen, dann würde ich den 2700X mit RX 580 empfehlen. Wenn das System möglichst lange unverändert laufen soll ist der 2600(X) mit RTX 2060 die bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## doubt (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ich sag mal so, eine GPU nachrüsten ist ja nicht so das Ding, wenn ich in 3 Jahren oder so wie du meinst eine neue brauche. Mit der CPU und dem Rest bin ich ja erstmal gewappnet für ein paar Jährchen nehme ich an, also wird für mich der 2700x mit Rx580 wohl die klügere Entscheidung sein!


----------



## FlorianKl (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ja, ich denke auch, so machst du nichts falsch 

Dann hat das Ganze so meinen Segen


----------



## doubt (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Super 

Sollte ich mir noch einen neuen Monitor dazu holen ( bin am überlegen weil 60 hz ist naja )  kann man das Setup trotzdem so lassen oder sollte da eine bessere Grafikkarte auch noch mit?


----------



## FlorianKl (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Das kommt drauf an, was du für Spiele in Zukunft spielen willst. Wenn da auch grafiklastigere Sachen bei sind ist der 2600X mit der RTX 2060 besser. CS ist für eine RX 580 auch bei einem 1440 Hz Monitor in einer ggf. höheren Auflösung kein Problem.

1 Crucial P1 SSD 500GB, M.2 (CT500P1SSD8)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (YD260XBCAFBOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB)
1 Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 OC 6G, 6GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N2060OC-6GD)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk (7C02-002R)
1 be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Glasfenster (BGW21)
1 Seasonic Focus Gold 450W ATX 2.4 (SSR-450FM)
oder 0 be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 (BN293)
~960€

Der boxed Kühler vom 2600X ist etwas schlechter, als der vom 2700X aber den kannst du auch naträglich noch tauschen. Für einen PC, der hauptsächlich zum *Spielen* gedacht ist bist du so besser aufgestellt. Entschuldige das Hin und Her 
Die SSD ist in der 500GB Variante drin, damit das Budget nicht gesprengt wird.


----------



## doubt (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ist ja kein hin und her, ich frag ja auch ständig Neues ^^

Dann werde ich diese Konfig so kaufen  

Ist der Monitor gut?
23,6" (59,94cm) MSI Optix G24C schwarz/rot 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de


----------



## FlorianKl (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Den kannst du nehmen, ja.

Eine Alternative ist der AOC:
AOC C24G1 ab €' '189,51 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Hat einen etwas schlechteren Farbraum, ist aber höhenverstellabr im Gegensatz zum MSI.
Und die sind beide curved, nur, dass dir das bewusst ist. Das ist mittlerweile aber ziemlich verbreitet bei den 144Hz 1080p Monitoren.


----------



## doubt (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Okay super, das ist mir bewusst! Hoffe mal das wird mich nicht stören ^^ 

Ist es eigentlich egal ob RTX 2060 oder Vega 64 ?


----------



## FlorianKl (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Das Gegenstück zur RTX 2060 ist preislich die Vega 56, nicht die Vega 64. Die RTX 2060 liefert etwa 20% mehr FPS als die Vega 56, hat aber nur 6GB vs. 8GB VRAM. VRAM ist der Speicher der Grafikkarte, da werden die Texturen usw. reingeladen. Man braucht mehr VRAM, je höher die Auflösung ist, in der man spielt. Und es kommt natürlich wieder auf die Spiele an. Das Leistung zu VRAM Verhältnis ist bei der Vega klar besser, die 6GB VRAM hinterlassen bei so einer starken Karte wie der RTX 2060 einen bitteren Begeschmack. Da du für's Erste in 1080p spielen wirst habe ich aber die GPU mit mehr Leistung reingepackt. Die RTX 2060 ist außerdem deutlich stromsparender.

Edit
Ich habe bei der RTX 2060 Konfig oben noch das Netzteil zum Seasonic geändert.


----------



## Torben456 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Also ich würde mich dann lieber nach einer GTX 1070/1080 oder 1070 Ti umschauen. Die 6GB VRAM halte ich selbst für FHD zu wenig, da kann man gefühlt nach einem Jahr wieder aufrüsten. 
Klar gibt es viele Spiele die weniger als 6GB VRam brauchen, aber man weiß ja nie was kommt und dann sind 8GB VRAM schon deutlich sinniger.
Kurz Rede, langer Sinn: Es hat noch nie geschadet extra VRAM mitzunehmen und dafür ein wenig mehr zu bezahlen, du kannst jetzt immer eine Texturenqualitätsstufe höher schalten und kannst trotz der FHD Auflösung ja noch die Skalierung erhöhen, dann hast du ein noch schöneres Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Waerter542 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hallo  doubt,

Hier ist meine Kaufempfelung für 800-900euro:
Das sollte mit diesem Pc möglich sein

Counter Strike (CS:GO): 240fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Overwatch: 130fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Fortnite Battle Royale: 80fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Playerunknowns Battlegrounds (PUBG): 80fps FullHD und hohe Einstellungen
Battlefield 1 (BF1): 90fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Grand Theft Auto 5 (GTA5): 85fps FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 AMD YD2600BBAFBOX Prozessor RYZEN5 2600 Socket AM4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH MSI B450M Gaming Plus, Sockel AM4, DDR4, HDMI, DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 590 (8GB) XFX RX-590P8DFD6 Grafikkarte Radeon RX 590 8 GB GDDR5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz G.Skill AEGIS F4-3000C16D-16GISB Memory 16GB DDR4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
SSD: 500GB MX500 SSD Crucial MX500 CT500MX500SSD1Z 500 GB Internes SSD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Festplatte: 1TB Toshiba Performance https://amzn.to/2HpUyFM
Netzteil: 500W Bequiet Pure Power 11 https://amzn.to/2RIx0Ra
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V1000 / S1000 (Window) https://amzn.to/2S3AL2Q
 Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## Iverson (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Frage mich schon, warum du auf Amazon verlinkst, da ist das Ganze ca 70 € teurer als woanders, außerdem hat er geschrieben, dass er schon ne 2TB HDD hat


----------



## FlorianKl (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich dann lieber nach einer GTX 1070/1080 oder 1070 Ti umschauen.


Die 1070Ti/1080 werden wohl das Budget sprengen. Die GTX 1070 ist aber ein echter Tipp, hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Gibt es im Moment im Abverkauf, wenn du die für 300€ bekommst ist das in Ordnung. Da gäbe es z.B. die Zotac:
Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ab €'*'299 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

...dann reicht das Budget auch für einen besseren CPU-Kühler und es wird ein Schuh draus:

1 Crucial P1 SSD 500GB, M.2 (CT500P1SSD8)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (YD260XBCAFBOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB)
1 Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 Mini, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DP (ZT-P10700G-10M)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk (7C02-002R)
1 LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
1 Thermalright ARO-M14 Grau (ARO-M14G)
1 be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Glasfenster (BGW21)
1 Seasonic Focus Gold 450W ATX 2.4 (SSR-450FM)
~960€

Edit
Die Zotac gibt es nicht mehr für 299€. Dafür gibt es *gerade* eine 1070 bei Alternate für 269€:
https://www.alternate.de/Gainward/G...1290201?campaign=Grafikkarte/Gainward/1290201
Da würde ich *unbedigt* schon mal zuschlagen, wenn das Angebot noch da ist, wenn du das hier liest. Den Rest kann man dann in Ruhe konfigurieren.


----------



## doubt (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Aufgrund  "persönlicher Schwierigkeiten" kann ich erst nächste Woche bestellen also ist das für mich gerade leider uninteressant.. 

Habe mir überlegt, wenn ich das Budget anheben würde ich sage mal 100-300 Euro, was könnte man dann noch empfehlen? Will nicht dass aufgrund von "paar" Euros schwächere Hardware gekauft wird die ich für etwas Aufpreis gleich direkt besser hätte kaufen könnte. Oder ist das schon das Maximum was man in dem Preisbereich holen könnte ( Für meine Spiele ist das sicherlich schon mehr als ausreichend aber ich könnte dann meinen Gaming Horizont erweitern ^^ ) Ich möchte auch auf jeden Fall einen Monitor mit 144hz dazu haben! Das sind jetzt auch nur Überlegungen was vielleicht möglich wäre also nicht dass ihr denkt was der für ein hin und her macht ^^


----------



## FlorianKl (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Die Sorge musst du nicht haben. Das Ding ist mehr geht immer, man kann so eine Konfiguration ohne Weiteres auf 2000€ bringen. Mit deinem Budget liegst du in einem Bereich mit guter Preisleistung. Ich würde als erstes schauen, welche GPU es wird. Das hängt von den Angeboten ab, die es dann gibt. Gerade ist der Markt ziemlich in Bewegung, weil neue Hardware kommt, alte Hardware im Abverkauf ist usw. Die Teile bieten aber alle viel Leistung für ihr Geld. Wenn du bestellen willst würde ich also schauen, dass du eine GTX 1070 im Abverkauf, oder eine Vega 56 nimmst. Torben hat schon recht, die 6GB VRAM der RTX 2060 schränkt sie ziemlich ein. Danach kann man den Rest drumherum konfigurieren, je nachdem mit einem 2600X oder 2700X, das sind beides gute CPUs zum Spielen. So hast du auf jeden Fall viel Leistung für dein Geld, und musst dir keine Gedanken machen àla "hätte ich noch 100€ mehr ausgegeben".

Um konkreter zu werden: Wenn du das Budget etwas erhöhst würde ich als erstes sehen, dass du eine GTX 1070/Vega 56 zusammen mit dem Ryzen 2700X bekommst. Da solltest du unter 1100€ sein. Falls du noch mehr ausgeben willst kommt die RTX 2070, die hat dann auch 8GB VRAM. Für 1080p ist die aber absolut nicht notwendig. Das ist dann einfach mehr investieren für mehr Power, die Preisleistung wird aber nicht besser.

Edit


doubt schrieb:


> [...], ich komme mit meinem jetzigen System ganz gut klar ( Radeon HD 7850 2GB und ein Intel Dual Core ^^ ) deshalb ist jegliche Steigerung schon ein Traum


Eine GTX 1070 ist schon ~3x so schnell wie deine HD 7850, bei der CPU ist es je nachdem sogar noch krasser. Das wird in jedem Fall ein ordentliches Upgrade


----------



## doubt (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Also es wird definitiv der 2700x! RTX 2070 klingt ganz gut, in der Preisklasse der 2070 ist das denn die "beste" ?

Das wird glaube ich dann ein Highlight für mich!


----------



## FlorianKl (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Entschuldige die späte Antwort, ich war dieses Wochenende viel unterwegs 

Die RTX 2070 ist aktuell vor allem die einzige Karte in der Preisklasse 
Das "Problem" ist, dass sich die RTX 2070 für 1080p nicht lohnt. Mit einer Vega 56 kannst du schon quasi alle Spiele in 1080p auf hohen Einstellungen spielen. Sprich: Wenn du so viel ausgeben willst würde ich zuerst einen 1440p144Hz Monitor nehmen, und dann erst die GPU stärker machen.
Ich würde dir einfach zum 2700X mit der Vega 56/GTX 1070 und dem 1080p144Hz Monitor raten. Da hast du eine ausgewogene Konfiguration, die gut abgestimmt ist und preislich im Rahmen bleibt. Wenn noch etwas Budget da ist dann auf jeden Fall die 1TB SSD nehmen statt der 500GB und vielleicht noch einen besseren CPU-Kühler dabei oder 3200MHz RAM statt 3000 MHz, dann hat sich das 

Ein Highlight wird das sowieso, wenn du von einem Zweikerner und HD 7850 kommst


----------



## doubt (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hey alles gut ist nicht schlimm 

Wäre es auch in Ordnung die Vega 64 zu nehmen anstatt der 1070? Oder würde sich das dann mehr lohnen für den knapp 120€ Aufpreis die 2070 zu holen? Wollte wenn schon denn eine 'neuere' GPU dazu haben 

1440p144hz Monitor wird dann dazu bestellt, hast du da einen guten? Suche sonst nach Arbeit mal welche raus ich weiß immer nicht was gut ist und was nicht ^^

Freue mich da auch schon riesig drauf haha


----------



## FlorianKl (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Also von der Vega 64 sind es keine 120€ Aufpreis zur RTX 2070, wie kommst du darauf? Meinst du vielleicht die Vega 56? Die Vega 64 würde ich nicht nehmen, das sind nur ~40-50€ zur RTX 2070.
Ob du Vega 56 oder GTX 1070 nimmst würde ich einfach davon abhängig machen, was es gerade für Angebote gibt, wenn du bestellst. Die Restbestände der GTX 1070 dürften aber bald leer sein. Aber klar, die Vega 56 könntest du nehmen.

Ein 1440p 144Hz Monitor wird ~400€+ kosten. Da sind wir inzwischen dermaßen über den angepeilten 900€  Und für 1440p wird auch die RTX 2070 wieder sinnvoll, höhere Auflösung braucht ja mehr GPU-Power. Den 1440p 144Hz Monitor habe ich nur erwähnt um zu zeigen, warum ich die RTX 2070 für FHD nicht sinnvoll finde.

Wieviel willst du jetzt etwa ausgeben für PC+Monitor?


----------



## doubt (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ja genau da hab ich wohl die Vegas vertauscht ^^ 

Also ich bin da jetzt bei ~1500€ das wäre absolute Schmerzgrenze sag ich mal


----------



## FlorianKl (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Du merkst sicher selber, dass man das beliebig weit in die Höhe treiben kann  Für 1500€ für PC + Monitor lässt sich schon einiges regeln, das musst du nicht mal ausschöpfen.

Weißt du schon, wann du anfangen kannst zu bestellen? Auf Alternate gibt es immernoch die GTX 1070 8GB für 269€, das wäre eine gute Basis. Oder willst du die auf keinen Fall? Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen.
Gainward GeForce GTX 1070, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D


----------



## doubt (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ja ich merke schon dass das fast bis ins Unendliche gehen könnte ^^ 

Ich werde am Ende der Woche erst bestellen können, kann mir aber auch noch Zeit lassen ich brauch da irgendwie immer


----------



## FlorianKl (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Alles klar, dann schauen wir dann mal, was der Grafikkartenmarkt hergibt  Der Rest steht ja.

Ich habe mal nach 1440p 144 Hz Monitoren geschaut, den hier finde ich vom Datenblatt her gut:
Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx ab €' '387 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da schaue ich die Tage aber auch mal nach Tests. 1080p 144Hz gibt es für 200€.


----------



## doubt (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Super ich bedanke mich


----------



## Waerter542 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hallo doubt,

Hier ist meine Gaming Pc Konfiguration für 865,14 euro:
Mit diesem Gaming PC sollte es möglich sein alle aktuellen Titel in höchsten Einstellungen (maximalen Details) in FullHD (teilweise auch WQHD) Auflösung mit mindestens 60 Bildern pro Sekunde spielen zu können.

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 AMD YD2600BBAFBOX Prozessor RYZEN5 2600 Socket AM4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH MSI B450M PRO-VDH, Sockel AM4, DDR4, HDMI, DVI-D, VGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Grafikkarte: AMD RX Vega 56 (8GB) Sapphire 11276 – 01 – 40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz G.Skill AEGIS F4-3000C16D-16GISB Memory 16GB DDR4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
SSD: SSD500GB MX500 Crucial MX500 CT500MX500SSD1 500 GB Internes SSD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Festplatte: 1TB Toshiba Performance https://amzn.to/2WvTa87
Netzteil	: 500W Bequiet Pure Power 11 https://amzn.to/2Bb27um
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V1000 / S1000 (Window) https://amzn.to/2BdxWTf
Gesamter Warenkorb (Mindfactory): https://bit.ly/2Gk0JsK

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## Lordac (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

@ Waerter542,

liest du in den Themen eigentlich ein wenig mit, und warum gehst du nicht auf Fragen/Verbesserungsvorschläge ein?

Die Amazon-Links würde ich komplett bleiben lassen, dies wurde dir auch schon vorgeschlagen ! Der Mindfactory-Link funktioniert nicht...; die Magnetfestplatte wird nach wie vor nicht gebraucht, da 2TB vorhanden sind... !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## doubt (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

So Leute, heute Abend wird bestellt und meine Konfi ist wie folgt:

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Monitor wird später nachgerüstet ich will dass mein System erstmal steht! Ist das so annehmbar?


----------



## FlorianKl (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich ein günstigeres Custom nehmen, z.B. die MSI Armor. Da kannst du 100€ sparen und wirst keinen Unterschied merken, das lohnt einfach nicht:
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G ab €'*'499 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten darf es für die RTX 2070 ein besseres Netzteil sein:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'87,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das ROG Board ist Geschmackssache, kannst du aber nehmen. Für den 2700X passt das, damit hast du jedoch keine großen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten bei den zukünftig erscheinenden Ryzen 3000er. Wenn du schon so viel ausgibst könntest du das bei der GPU gesparte Geld ins Board investieren:
ASUS Prime X470-Pro ab €'*'164,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Damit hast du dann in Zukunft mehr Optionen aufzurüsten.

Auf's DVD-Laufwerk hast du jetzt verzichtet?

Das Gehäuse hast du auch bewusst gewählt? Gibt's auch in RGB für 15-20€ mehr. Ich persönlich würde das Pure Base 600 Window oder das Meshify C bevorzugen, das ist aber Geschmackssache:
be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Glasfenster ab €'*'77,91 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark ab €'*'83,86 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn der Rechner leuchten soll kannst du dir auch mal das CoolerMaster H500 anchauen, ist im Moment aber nicht bei Mindfactory erhältlich:
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-mastercase-h500-grau-mcm-h500-ignn-s00-a1827979.html


----------



## doubt (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Hab ich mal eben schnell angepasst  

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Und es wird in den nächsten 10 Minuten bestellt. 

EDIT:

Ist bestellt! Thread kann geclosed werden und vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!

Besonders Dank ich Florian, hast mir wirklich viel rausgesucht und fleiß reingesteckt!!


----------



## FlorianKl (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Die Montage kannst du dir in meinen Augen sparen, gerade mit dem boxed Kühler ist das kinderleicht, die Wärmeleitpaste ist schon auf dem Kühler aufgetragen. RAM ist einfach nur stecken, und bei der CPU musst du lediglich schauen, dass du die richtigrum einsetzt  Das ist insgesamt eine Sache von 10 Minuten. Aber wenn du dich so besser fühlst meinentwegen. Gemessen am Zeitaufwand ist das jedoch der geringste Teil des Zusammenbaus.

Ansonsten  Das sieht sehr gut aus.

Edit
Ich wollte dir sowieso eine knappe Anleitung mit den wichtigsten Dingen beim Zusammenbau schreiben, wenn du das möchtest.


----------



## doubt (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Jaaa da hat mein Bruder mich leider mit überredet der hat sich letztens auch erst einen neuen PC gekauft und darauf bestanden dass ich das zumindest einbauen lasse ^^ 
Naja die 40 Euro sinds dann halt aber das verkrafte ich 

Liebend gerne!!


----------



## FlorianKl (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Naja, meine Güte. Ist zu verkraften. Und es stimmt, das ist der Schritt, bei dem man am leichtesten viele teure Komponenten beschädigen kann. Ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Dann wollen wir mal.

Vorneweg: Bevor du das Board anpackst solltest du dich erden. Das geht z.B., indem du an ein unlackiertes Heizungsrohr packst. Genrell musst du den Zusammenbau in einem Raum ohne Teppichboden machen um zu vermeiden, dass du dich daran auflädst.
Eine ausführlichere Anleitung findest du hier:
[How-To] PC selbst zusammenbauen
(ist aber schon etwas älter)


1. Bootstick erstellen
Du installierst Windows per USB-Stick. Einen bootfähigen Stick zu erstellen dauert ein paar Minuten, ich mache das immer, bevor ich mit dem Zusammenbau anfange. Also einen mindesten 8Gb großen Stick suchen, der formatiert werden kann. Dann auf deinem alten PC das Windows Media Creation Tool von Microsoft laden:
Windows*10 herunterladen
...und einfach durchklicken. Dann sollte das Programm fleißig den Installationsstick erstellen und du kannst schonmal mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen. Vor allem, wenn du das per Laptop machst schau, dass er nicht nach ein paar Minuten in den Ruhemoudus geht, sonst schlägt das fehl. Ist mir schon ein paar Mal passiert 

2. Gehäuse vorbereiten
-Die silberne IO-Blende des Mainboards im Gehäuse einsetzen
-Das Netzteil einsetzen und mit 4 Schrauben festmachen
-Deine alte HDD einbauen, wo du willst. Beim Gehäuse müsste ein Handbuch dabei sein, dort sind die Installationsmöglichkeiten für 3,5" HDDs erklärt.
-Schauen, dass die Abstandshalter für das Mainboard an den richtigen Stellen sind. Gleich' die mit den Löchern im Mainboard ab. Nicht gebrauchte Abstandshalter unbedingt rausnehmen! Oft ist dafür ein Schraubenzieheraufsatz beim Gehäuse oder Board dabei, damit geht das etwas leichter.

3. Unterbau und GPU einsetzen
(erden nicht vergessen!)
Der Unterbau kommt ja bei dir fertig montiert an. Du musst nur noch die M.2 SSD auf dem Board einsetzen, das Board hat sogar einen Heatsink für die. Brauchen tust du den nicht, sieht aber schick aus  Im Handbuch des Boards steht, wie du die M.2 SSD einbaust.
Jetzt kannst du den kompletten Unterbau (ohne GPU!) ins Gehäuse einsetzen. Das ist etwas friemelig, das Gehäuse musst du dafür logischerweise auf die Rückseite legen  Du musst die hinteren Anschlüsse des Boards in die IO-Blende, die schon im Gehäuse steckt, führen und schauen, dass die Löcher im Board über den Abstandshaltern sind. Jetzt kannst du das Board mit den dafür vorgesehen Schrauben festschrauben. Dafür sind auch so kleine Pappringe beim Gehäuse oder Board dabei. Die verhindern, dass die Köpfe der Metallschrauben direkt auf das Board drücken.
Schließlich kannst du die Grafikkarte einsetzen. Schau' im Handbuch des Boards, was es da zu beachten gibt. Du musst wahrscheinlich diesen Pin am PCIe x16 Slot runterdrücken. Nimm' den obersten PCIe x16 Slot. Die Grafikkarte wird auch am Gehäuse festgeschraubt, du musst vorher die entsprechenden Blenden hinten am Gehäuse rausnehmen.

4. Verkabeln
Der letzte Schritt beim Zusammenbau ist das Verkabeln. Das sind:
-24-Pin und 8-Pin Stromanschluss auf dem Board
-8-Pin und 6-Pin PCIe Stromversorgung für die Grafikkarte
-SATA-Kabel + Strom für deine alte HDD. Ich würde empfehlen das SATA-Kabel erst nach der Windows- und Treiber-Installation anzuschließen, das macht diese etwas einfacher.
-Frontanschlüsse vom Gehäuse. Das ist der nervigste Schritt, wo was hinkommt steht im Handbuch des Boards. Vor allem der Header für den Startknopf usw. ist fummelig, weil das viele kleine Pins sind. Auch für den steht im Handbuch, wo welcher Stecker hinkommt.
-Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Kühler, falls der nicht schon eingesteckt ist
Hier lohnt es sich generell sich etwas Zeit zu nehmen und das ordentlich zu machen. Also die Kabel auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses verlegen und dann durch die richtigen Öffnungen führen. Ein paar Kabelbinder wirken auch Wunder  Unbenutzte Kabelstränge des Netzteils kannst du abnehmen.

5. Windows und Software installieren
Der Zusammenbau ist geschafft! Jetzt kannst du Monitor (an der Grafikkarte, nicht am Board!), Maus und Tastatur einstecken und starten. Alle Lüfter sollten sich drehen. Geh' ins BIOS und schau, dass beide RAM Sticks und die CPU, sowie die SSD erkannt sind. Wenn das der Fall ist, ist alles gut! Jetzt den PC ausmachen und den fertigen Boot-Stick einstecken. Dann wieder starten und ins BIOS gehen. Dort im Boot-Menü einstellen, dass vom Stick gebootet wird. Aus dem BIOS gehen, die Änderungen speichern und neustarten. Du solltest nun vom Windows-Installationswizard begrüßt werden  Da kannst du dich durchklicken (alle Optionen bezüglich deiner Daten auf *NEIN*, du siehst dann, was ich meine), und Windows auf der SSD (nicht der HDD ) installieren. Einen Key bekommst du günstig auf eBay. Wenn das fertig ist musst du den Stick wieder rausnehmen und evtl. wieder die Boot-Priorität im BIOS auf die SSD stellen.
Nun solltest du normal Windows starten können. Das LAN-Kabel einstecken, und schauen, ob du vielleicht so Internet hast. Falls nicht musst du erst den LAN-Treiber installieren, einfach mit einem anderen PC auf einen Stick downloaden und rüberziehen.  Sobald du Internet hast kannst du alle anderen Treiber des Boards installieren. Die findest du (inkl. LAN-Treiber) hier:
PRIME X470-PRO  Driver & Tools | Motherboards | ASUS Global
Dann kommt der Grafikkartentreiber:
Drivers | GeForce
Und schließlich musst du nochmal ins BIOS. Der RAM wird (wahrscheinlich) standardmäßig nicht mit seinen 3200 MHz laufen, sondern mit 2133 MHz oder so. Einfach das 3200 MHz XMP-Profil laden und fertig. Du solltest jetzt im BIOS sehen, dass der RAM mit 3200 MHz läuft.
Als letztes musst du wahrscheinlich deine alte HDD formatieren. Dafür den Ausführen-Dialog öffnen und _diskmgmt.msc_ eingeben. Das öffnet die Datenträgerverwaltung.

Das war's, jetzt kannst du mal ein paar Spiele draufknallen und starten  Wenn du soweit bist meld' dich ruhig, du kannst mittels MSI-Afterburner dann schauen, dass alles ordnungsgemäß läuft.


Falls beim Zusammenbau irgendwas unklar ist frag einfach hier  Und generell gilt: *Immer alles mit der Ruhe machen, so kann man am leichtesten Fehler vermeiden.*


----------



## doubt (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Sehr detailliert, da kann man ja so gut wie keine Fehler mehr machen..  

Kenne mich mit Windows 10 an sich nicht aus, aber werde dann irgendeine 64 Bit Version nehmen, danke


----------



## FlorianKl (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ich nehme meistens 64 Bit Pro. Home und Pro sind fast identisch.


----------



## doubt (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

So es ist alles da, Zusammenbau lief reibungslos aber jetzt.. Ich finde für die Hardware ist meine Leistung in den einzelnen Games zu schwach. Habe gestern mal bisschen gegoogled und kurz mit dem MSI Afterburner geloggt und gesehen dass meine GPU Usage mehrmals droppt ( Zeitspanne 20 Sekunden ) und in den Drops entstehen FPS drops. Habe nur kurz loggen können bin jetzt auch auf Arbeit werde mich damit nachher nochmal genauer auseinander setzen. Außerdem finde ich dass meine FPS zu niedrig sind. In Fortnite habe ich auf Low Details knapp 144 FPS die aber teils bis sogar 60 droppen. Klar beschweren auf hohem Niveau aber trotzdem ist da was nicht ganz in Ordnung finde ich. Später mehr 

LG


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Das darf nicht sein, da läuft irgendwas nicht rund. Fortnite muss auf hohen Einstellungen absolut flüssig laufen.
Mit "Competitiven Details" und einer schwächeren GTX 1070, die sich schon da langweilt sieht das so aus:
YouTube
Kriegen wir alles hin.

Edit
Hier spielt einer mit einem 2600X und einer RTX 2070 auf Ultra:
YouTube
Das sollte genauso aussehen.

Edit2
RAM läuft mit 3200 MHz? Das kannst du im BIOS oder in Windows mit CPU-Z checken:
DOWNLOADING CPU-Z_1.87-EN.ZIP | CPUID
Im Reiter "Memory" sollte unter DRAM Frequency 1600 MHz stehen (die Hälfte von 3200).
Ein Screenshot von Afterburner wenn es ruckelt könnte auch helfen. Wir brauchen:
-Auslastung der GPU
-Auslastung aller 16 Kerne
-Taktrate von GPU & CPU
-Temperatur von CPU & GPU
-VRAM Auslastung
-RAM Auslastung


----------



## doubt (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Eben deshalb hab ich mich gewundert. Habe mir ja auch viele Videos angeschaut von schwächerer Hardware die besser läuft. 

RAM läuft mit 1600 mhz im CPU Z hab ich gestern nochmal überprüft und im BIOS ( keim xmp ) sondern D.O.C.P glaube ich war da eingestellt und das Profil mit 3200 mhz geladen. 

Werde ich nachher Alles posten!


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Alles klar. Vor dem Screenshot aus Afterburner kann man nicht wirklich etwas sagen. Trotzdem schonmal:
-Steckt der CPU-Kühler im CPU_FAN Header, und nicht in einem der Header für Gehäuselüfter (CHA_FAN oder so)?
-Stecken die RAM-Riegel im 2. & 4. Slot, von der CPU aus gezählt?
-Stecken *alle* Stromkabel richtig? Also 8-Pin CPU, 24-Pin und die beiden PCIe für die Grafikkarte? Auch am Netzteil alle Stecker richtig drin? Im Zweifel alle Kabel nochmal aus- und wieder einstecken.
-Alle aktuellen Treiber installiert?

Wenn es etwas ist, das sich ohne Einschicken fixen lässt finden wir das raus. Defekte Hardware kann man leider nie ausschließen, oft steckt aber einfach ein Kabel nicht richtig oder so.


----------



## doubt (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Okay hier der Screenshot FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping_2019_02_16_16_34_31_464.jpg - directupload.net

VRAM habe ich aber nicht gefunden. 

Ich schau mal eben nach ob die Stecker richtig stecken! 

Ja werden im BIOS als Dual Channel erkannt.

Eigentlich ja habe direkt nach Windows alle neuen Treiber installiert. Werde das aber gleich nochmal tun mit DDU glaube ich heißt das. 
Kann man an dem Screenshot was erkennen?

Hier nochmal wo man sieht wie die GPU fällt.

drops.png - directupload.net


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Die CPU-Temperatur fehlt noch. Die CPU taktet allerdings ordentlich mit 4,05 GHz ohne OC auf allen Kernen, das ist super. Wäre die zu heiß würde sie runtertakten. Mit welchen Settings ist der Screenshot entstanden? Wenn das nicht alles auf episch ist bitte nochmal mit höchsten Einstellungen. Aus irgendeinem Grund wird die GPU nur zu 40% ausgelastet. Das ist der Fehler, und ich sehe im ersten Moment keinen Grund, wieso das so ist (außer, wenn der Screenshot auf niedrigen Einstellungen entstanden ist ). Auf vergleichbaren Benchmarks auf YouTube haben die Ryzen keine Probleme die RTX 2070 auf 90-100% in 1080p episch auszulasten. Du kannst die GPU auch nochmal ein- und ausbauen. Ist der Monitor an der Grafikkarte, und nicht am Mainboard eingesteckt?

Edit
VRAM ist das grünen _MEM_, die knappen 2 GB. Ist also weit vom voll sein entfernt (die RTX 2070 hat ja 8GB VRAM), genau wie der normale RAM.

Edit2
Die GPU taktet auch nicht ordentlich hoch, der Boost Takt ist eigentlich 1665 MHz. Da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## doubt (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Monitor ist an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, ja. 

FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping_2019_02_16_17_23_05_854.jpg - directupload.net

Ist auf höchsten Einstellungen..

Also zwischendrin entspannt sie sich einfach mal und ich weiß nicht warum?


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Du kannst mal in Afterburner das Powerlimit aufs Maximum stellen und schauen, ob das etwas bringt.

Ist die GPU-Last die ganze Zeit so niedrig? Die sollte sonst über 80%, idealerweise Richtung 90-100% auf episch liegen. Und hast du die Probleme nur beim Abspringen? Das ist eine etwas besondere Situation, weil so viel gerendert werden muss. Nach dem Landen solltest du stabil (deutlich) über 100 FPS auf episch haben. Wie sieht das in anderen Spielen aus?

Edit
Jetzt taktet die 2070 auf einmal mit über 1700 MHz  Hast du das eingestellt? Eigentlich wird die KFA2 mit einem Boost Takt von 1620 MHz geliefert, und mit dem 1 Klick OC sind es dann 1665 MHz.


----------



## doubt (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Also bei Fortnite liegt die nicht duchgehend über 80 %, eher 30 - 50 %. FPS sind trotzdem jetzt besser, Boosttakt sind nun 1800 so um und bei steht zumindest im MSI.

Teste mal andere Games


EDIT: KFA2? Habe die MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G ab €'*'519 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

EDIT2: Und nein, habe nur das Powerlimit auf Max gemacht ^^

EDIT3: Ich bin mir auch unschlüssig ob das Kabelmanagement bei mir on point ist. Also es sind alle Stecker, da wo sie reinpassen. Ich habe mir da jetzt nicht mehr Gedanken bei gemacht. ^^ Gibt es da Spezifikationen wo genau was rein muss? Manche Kabel sind auf 2x4 anstatt 8 aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

So, das 2x4-Pin Kabel muss auf's Mainboard! Die beiden Kabel, die man zu 8 oder 6 Pins aufteilen kann sind für die GPU! Und upps, hatte die GPU verwechselt 

Ich muss leider jetzt weg, in gegen halb 11/11 wieder da.


----------



## doubt (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ja genau die stecken richtig ^^ 

Alles gut


----------



## FlorianKl (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

30-50% ist sehr wenig. Wie sieht's in grafisch fordernderen Spielen aus?


----------



## doubt (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Pubg lastet sie zum Beispiel mehr aus. Furmark ist sie auch auf 95%, komisch


----------



## doubt (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

So kurzes Update, meine FPS sind jetzt da wo sie sein sollen, dennoch ist die GPU bei FN null ausgelastet. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass 150+ FPS sich nicht flüssig anfühlen.. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll, aber es fühlt sich nicht so an wie es eigentlich bei so vielen FPS sein sollte. Hat da jemand Ahnung?


----------



## FlorianKl (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Es hört sich für mich so an, als ob da wirklich was im argen ist. Die GPU muss in Furmark durchgehend bei 100% sein. Leider weiß ich nicht, was man da noch machen kann ohne Komponenten einzuschicken. Die Temperatur der GPU ist ok, alles ist korrekt verkabelt und die CPU läuft auch wie sie soll. Trotzdem keine GPU-Last. Ist echt merkwürdig. Du kannst mal einen anderen PCIe x16 Slot auf dem Mainboard versuchen (den mittleren).

Falls jemand noch eine Idee hat bitte melden! Es tut mir Leid, dass der Eigenbau Probleme bereitet, manchmal gehört leider auch das dazu.

Edit
Wenn du magst kannst du das Problem in unserem Praxisprobleme-Forum schildern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218
Da sind ein paar Leute unterwegs, die noch eine Idee haben könnten.


----------



## doubt (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Werde ich morgen mal versuchen danke! 

Was ich merkwürdig finde, in der Lobby von Fortnite ist die Auslastung auf einmal bei 90-95%, sobald ich ein Spiel starte droppt die auf 30-50% runter.. Wenn ich wieder in die Lobby gehe das selbe Spiel, auf einmal ausgelastet. Sollte doch andersrum sein? 

Alles gut, da kannst du ja nichts für. 

Das werde ich gleich dort mal posten!


----------



## FlorianKl (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Sollte zumindest nicht so rum sein. Die Lobby von Fortnite rendert aber mit der GPU, sieht ja ganz hübsch aus. Die 90-95% sind in Ordnung und normal.

Das hört sich für mich so an, als ob etwas mit Board/CPU/RAM nicht in Ordnung ist. Wie du es beschreibst, dass sich die hohen FPS niedrig anfühlen, wird wahrscheinlich an den Frametimes liegen. Das heißt, dass zwar z.B. 120 Bilder pro Sekunde kommen, du also 120 FPS hast, aber der zeitliche Abstand zwischen zwei Bildern manchmal deutlich länger ist als ein 120stel einer Sekunde. Das deutet auf ein Problem mit den drei gennanten Komponenten hin, könnte aber auch die Grafikkarte sein. Du kannst auch einmal jeweils einen RAM-Riegel rausnehmen, und nur mit einem spielen, um den RAM auszuschließen. Ich würde es auch nicht ausschließen, dass Mindfactory etwas beim CPU-Einbau vermasselt hat.

Edit
Und schau' mal im BIOS, welche Version da drauf ist. Wenn das nicht die neuste ist und dich da rantraust kannst du ein BIOS-Update machen, ist nicht schwer. Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, dass das das Problem ist, aber es geht jetzt darum möglichst viel auszuschließen. Der neuste Build ist 4207.
PRIME X470-PRO  BIOS & FIRMWARE | Motherboards | ASUS Global


----------



## doubt (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Gaming PC für ~900 Euro*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal dort einen Thread erstellt, mal gucken.

Bin heute leider nicht mehr Zuhause, werde also morgen erst nachschauen können! Werde ich dann aber direkt in Angriff nehmen ( würde das am Liebsten jetzt schon machen ^^ )


----------

